# Terrible Situation



## Bob White (Jan 29, 2009)

Ron Sanchez called me last night to inform me that a Costa Mesa, Ca. karate instructor had been arrested for child molestation with a 4yr. old child. He teaches at the USSD studio. It is the policy of some schools to not allow the parents to watch classes. I just commented last week that I would not allow my children to be at any facility that would not allow a viewing area for the parents. Do any of you school owners out there do this? At my school we do not have private rooms. I would not ever want even a hint of wrong doing. We have an open area so that all classes can be viewed from the street and from the stands. I encourage parental involvement as long as the teaching environment is respected.
Our prayers go out to the child, parents, and other studio members. What a terrible situation with many victims. 
Sincerely,
Bob White


----------



## Nomad (Jan 29, 2009)

Truly reprehensible.  The likelihood is that there are more victims of this "instructor" out there as well.  

I agree that any training area that is "off-limits" to parents is not a great idea (even though I understand the frustration teachers sometimes have with the parents).  In our dojo, we go to sometimes extraordinary lengths to avoid any *appearance* of impropriety that could lead to a situation like this, or the accusations of something similar.

Very sad situation.  Incidents like this make me long for the "good old days" when a proper lynch mob could take care of someone like this instead of taking up the courts' time...


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 29, 2009)

Nomad said:


> Truly reprehensible. The likelihood is that there are more victims of this "instructor" out there as well.
> 
> I agree that any training area that is "off-limits" to parents is not a great idea (even though I understand the frustration teachers sometimes have with the parents). In our dojo, we go to sometimes extraordinary lengths to avoid any *appearance* of impropriety that could lead to a situation like this, or the accusations of something similar.
> 
> Very sad situation. Incidents like this make me long for the "good old days" when a proper lynch mob could take care of someone like this instead of taking up the courts' time...


 
Well, he has been accused, but not yet had a fair trial nor been found guilty.  

From the OP, we have absolutely NONE of the facts of the case.  Let the legal system deal with it thru the proper channels.  He may be guilty, but he may be innocent.  That's not for us to judge.

I'm thankful that I live in a country where we have a court system in place, and the lynch mob is an outlawed and reprehensible form of vigilante justice.


----------



## John Bishop (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, without getting into a discussion about this particular instructors guilt or innocence, this is very good topic for discussion.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 29, 2009)

Very sad situation. In a place where morals, honesty, and integrity are a corner stone, this is very disheartening indeed. My heart goes out to the parents.


----------



## Steve (Jan 29, 2009)

As a father of three kids, I can tell you that off limits areas for parents is a huge red flag for me.


----------



## Hagakure (Jan 29, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> As a father of three kids, I can tell you that off limits areas for parents is a huge red flag for me.



Aye, I'd go with that mate, as a father to a beautiful little 2 year old girl, I fear for her sometimes, and this is an emotive subject as it is. It is difficult to act with restraint where this subject is concerned, ergo, I will play no part in it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 29, 2009)

seasoned said:


> Very sad situation. In a place where morals, honesty, and integrity are a corner stone, this is very disheartening indeed. My heart goes out to the parents.


 
I agree, it's a very sad situation all the way around.

If the guy proves to be guilty, then it's terrible what the child and family are going thru.

If the guy proves to be innocent, he may never be able to salvage his reputation after enduring such an accusation.

Nobody wins, at this point in the game.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jan 29, 2009)

Bob White said:


> Ron Sanchez called me last night to inform me that a Costa Mesa, Ca. karate instructor had been arrested for child molestation with a 4yr. old child. He teaches at the USSD studio. It is the policy of some schools to not allow the parents to watch classes. I just commented last week that I would not allow my children to be at any facility that would not allow a viewing area for the parents. Do any of you school owners out there do this? At my school we do not have private rooms. I would not ever want even a hint of wrong doing. We have an open area so that all classes can be viewed from the street and from the stands. I encourage parental involvement as long as the teaching environment is respected.
> Our prayers go out to the child, parents, and other studio members. What a terrible situation with many victims.
> Sincerely,
> Bob White


 This guy obviously hasn't been convicted yet, so it's prudent to let the judicial wheels turn.

This kind of thing is happening and more and more, so unfortunately parents now should check on the Megan's law site before they choose a martial arts instructor. When they do choose an instructor they should make sure at least one parent is supervising the instructor during class before they decide to leave, for any reason.

My wife teaches pre-school gymnastics/exercise for a living and had to have a police background check, along with her fingerprints taken and child development credits from college, before she took charge of even one child. In my opinion, martial arts instructor's should have do the same thing. I know it's a pain, but we have to do everything in our power to protect the kids.

If this guy is guilty, then I hope that he is prosecuted under Jessica's law and they throw away the key.

Thanks to Bob White and Mr Sanchez for bringing attention to this problem.


----------



## John Bishop (Jan 29, 2009)

I know a lot of commercial schools push private lessons, but what does a 4 year old really get from a private lesson?  I'm sure it's important if your running a school that promotes 8-10 year old's to black belt.  But I just don't see the necessity.  
In today's society it's really just plain stupid to be in a "private" situation with a child.  You can give private lessons in part of a large room, where others are also training.  Or, at least have another adult or parent in the "private" room.  
In the end, it's always the parents obligation to protect their children.  If a instructor does not allow parents to watch classes, then take your kids somewhere else.  If a instructor is pushing private lessons with children, ask him/her who else will be present, and where will the lesson take place.  If they're doing the "ninja night" sleepovers or parties, ask them how many adults will be supervising the kids.
Record check's only tell you that a person has been prosecuted in the past.  Many people go a life time without ever being caught.  Or, maybe your child could be the first.  All the record check does is protect the employer from being sued for hiring a "known" child molester.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 29, 2009)

oh crap

yeah, no way anyone wins in a situation like this.

One thing I do is make sure that I am never alone with an underage student, male or female. 

Which is to say, I have managed to avoid it so far.

BUT

there is no area of my school that is off limits to parents. And there never will be.

Now I have had occasion to in the past, private lessons that sort of thing, and all you can do there is to make sure there is someone else around that can vouch for what does and doesnt happen.

as teachers it is on US to make sure we are beyond accusation, as parents, it is on us to make sure our children are never in harms way.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 29, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> As a father of three kids, I can tell you that off limits areas for parents is a huge red flag for me.


It depends on how you define "off limits." It's one thing to have an area, where the parents can watch, but not be seen by the students and not be able to disrupt class, and say that the training floor is off limits. It's an entirely different one to say that the parents aren't allowed in the door... and absolutely cannot watch class.

Then there's the parents who realize that they're distracting their kids, so don't come to classes. Are they negligent? 

There's no easy answer, because the truth is that the person whose actions started this thread (and I know of another case where a TKD instructor tried to abduct two girls and was driven off by the girls and their parents) is really a pervert and not a common situation. Most of the time, some of these policies are create innocently, either recognizing limited floor space or the distraction that some parents can be.

My biggest problem, and I've repeated it here before, is that lots of areas allow martial arts schools, gymnastics clubs, and other sports activities to function as de facto day care programs -- without submitting them to the same regulation and standards. So you have teachers who may barely speak English, and have not undergone any sort of criminal history check running a program with before and after school care, where parents are blindly trusting them to take care of their kids. Not exactly a recipe for good feelings, huh?


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 29, 2009)

What really happens here is the whole Martial Art community gets run though the fire. This a bad mark on all styles and I feel sorry for my brothers and sisters in California trying to keep there perspective inside there own schools about now


----------



## Thesemindz (Jan 29, 2009)

In the school I used to train at, we had a private area in the back for individual lessons, but it was only seperated by a three foot partition and you could still see easily over it and observe what was going on inside.

Even then, we never, ever, allowed ourselves to be left alone with anyone under the age of 18. There were even times where we would have the odd saturday kids class where only one kid showed up, and I would require the parent to stay and observe class, or else refuse to teach their child. I had parents say, "oh don't worry Rob, we know you. We aren't worried." I explained to them that it was as much for my security as theirs, and that it was non-negotiable regardless of our mutual respect.

I can understand not wanting to have parents there. Sometimes they can be a real pain. Sometimes they don't understand what's happening and worry about their kid, or get personally involved, or yell out to their child. I can understand the desire to keep them out, but in this day it simply isn't safe.

For anyone.


-Rob


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 29, 2009)

Hagakure said:


> stevebjj said:
> 
> 
> > As a father of three kids, I can tell you that off limits areas for parents is a huge red flag for me.
> ...


I agree with both of you guys... and I'm not even a parent. NO parent should be denied access to *any* area where their child is. Maybe 40 or 50 years ago but not today. There is far too many incidents to leave that to chance. 
I'm sure that a majority of instructors are on the up and up and would gladly beat the crap out of anyone who is a pedo... but as evidenced you just can't take that chance... and any instructor worth their reputation would *gladly* allow parents to be present where-ever their children are even insist upon it at times.


----------



## Steve (Jan 29, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> It depends on how you define "off limits." It's one thing to have an area, where the parents can watch, but not be seen by the students and not be able to disrupt class, and say that the training floor is off limits. It's an entirely different one to say that the parents aren't allowed in the door... and absolutely cannot watch class.


In my opinion, not when they're under about 10 years old.  I have an 11 year old daughter, a 13 year old son and a 4 month old daughter.  I've got some experience through these ages.   There is NOTHING that needs to be done that the parent shouldn't be welcome and invited to participate in if possible.  Period. And personally, should someone suggest otherwise, as I said, that's a HUGE red flag, particularly if they insist on being out of my line of sight.  It's just instinct.  My first reaction would be... you want to take my 4 year old... where?  Hell no.  

Now, to be fair, I'm not saying that everyone who does this is a pedophile.  What I'm saying is that if you do it and you're a pedophile, you should be locked up forever.  If you do it and you're not, you're making a mistake because you are unnecessarily sending out a red flag to almost any mindful parent... and I can guarantee you it's costing you more business than it's creating.


----------



## SL4Drew (Jan 29, 2009)

About 13 or 14 years ago, a school not too far where I lived, something similar to this happened. It was really quite sad in how many lives it impacted. In that case there were several pre-teen girls. And he was convicted, sent to jail, and is now a registered sex offender. Working around the justice system I can tell you with a kid as young as the one here, it is sometimes difficult to be sure what happened. So I do think that there should be some caution in drawing legal conclusions.

That being said, a martial arts school that deals with kids should take steps to avoid even the accusation. I agree with background checks, with not prohibiting adults to be there (the more the better), and I would say there should always be two adults when there are kids around.  It really should be about protecting the kids.  Heck, I won't even let my kids do half the things that I did as a kid without an adult around.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 30, 2009)

I didn't see a link here ... here's the story as found in the OCRegister


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 30, 2009)

this is just awful. My prayers to go out to the child and parents. I hope they find justice. 

B


----------



## marlon (Jan 30, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> In my opinion, not when they're under about 10 years old. I have an 11 year old daughter, a 13 year old son and a 4 month old daughter. I've got some experience through these ages. There is NOTHING that needs to be done that the parent shouldn't be welcome and invited to participate in if possible. Period. And personally, should someone suggest otherwise, as I said, that's a HUGE red flag, particularly if they insist on being out of my line of sight. It's just instinct. My first reaction would be... you want to take my 4 year old... where? Hell no.
> 
> Now, to be fair, I'm not saying that everyone who does this is a pedophile. What I'm saying is that if you do it and you're a pedophile, you should be locked up forever. If you do it and you're not, you're making a mistake because you are unnecessarily sending out a red flag to almost any mindful parent... and I can guarantee you it's costing you more business than it's creating.


 
my only solid vote for the death penalty..doing something horrible to a child...no torture not pay back just get rid of them.
marlon


----------



## marlon (Jan 30, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> As a father of three kids, I can tell you that off limits areas for parents is a huge red flag for me.


 

agreed...father of two.

Marlon


----------



## grydth (Jan 30, 2009)

We have 4 children, so child molesters would be about our worst enemy.... but if you check the original source site you will see a very hot debate going on, with people contending they know this teacher and no way is he guilty.

Before we condemn him on this forum, let's see what the police and prosecutors turn up. Recall that the last time we had a debate about instructor abuse, the woman was found _not guilty._

The only thing worse than not hanging a molester is hanging somebody who turns out not to be a molester.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2009)

Bob White said:


> It is the policy of some schools to not allow the parents to watch classes.



That's a huge red flag for me. The list of instructors I'd send young kids of mine away with for a private lesson is very, _very _short. I'm sure most are professional..but then, professional instructors know better than to create awkward and suspicious situations like this in the first place.

I just commented last week that I would not allow my children to be at any facility that would not allow a viewing area for the parents.[/quote]

No way. Certainly the distraction factor must be kept down by the instructor, but it's just common sense to me. Set up a live video feed in a different room if need be--I've seen a dance studio do that, and watched my daughter at dance class via the TV (which had audio as well). That was acceptable to me.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 1, 2009)

Here are some other links I found related to this story, some are simply the same story picked up by another publication, yet others are fresh stories ... 

ABC
CBS
Daily Pilot
Los Angeles Times

... I'm just provifing links that I have found related to stories regarding this situation. As some have stated, the person can not be condemned without a proper investigation and trial.


----------



## KENPOJOE (Feb 2, 2009)

Bob White said:


> Ron Sanchez called me last night to inform me that a Costa Mesa, Ca. karate instructor had been arrested for child molestation with a 4yr. old child. He teaches at the USSD studio. It is the policy of some schools to not allow the parents to watch classes. I just commented last week that I would not allow my children to be at any facility that would not allow a viewing area for the parents. Do any of you school owners out there do this? At my school we do not have private rooms. I would not ever want even a hint of wrong doing. We have an open area so that all classes can be viewed from the street and from the stands. I encourage parental involvement as long as the teaching environment is respected.
> Our prayers go out to the child, parents, and other studio members. What a terrible situation with many victims.
> Sincerely,
> Bob White


 Hi folks!
Dear Mr. White,
Thank you for bringing this to our attention and please give my best to Mr. Sanchez. I miss hearing from "themindset"!
It is stories like this that always make me teach my students in private with their parent/s watching. I inform them up front it is because I never want them to have the smallest doubt of any impropriety with any student under the age of 18. I require them to attend each class and if they cannot attend said class, then I open the door to my studio so that people can walk by and see the class. I preface that by telling the student that this iseing done for their safety and benefit. 
In today's "day and age", 'i've seen people destroyed by the "court of public opinion' as well as seeing people being guilty of such crimes and having served time and still serving time for their crimes. I have also seen instructors get railroaded by our legal system and have their lives destroyed by that same system after they have served said time. there are no simple black and white answers. So it is all the more important that we,as instructors, strive to be above board in our actions and insure/assure both our students and parents that we provide a safe atmosphere for all our students.
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Danjo (Feb 2, 2009)

14 Kempo said:


> As some have stated, the person can not be condemned without a proper investigation and trial.


 
I'm not condemning him without a trial. I'm just buying the rope and picking out the tree.


----------



## marlon (Feb 2, 2009)

Danjo said:


> I'm not condemning him without a trial. I'm just buying the rope and picking out the tree.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 2, 2009)

Danjo said:


> I'm not condemning him without a trial. I'm just buying the rope and picking out the tree.


 
Nothing wrong with being prepared ...


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 2, 2009)

Was it Masachusettes that decided NOT to pass a death penatly for child molestation, on the theory that having the death penalty would lead to the murder of the child after the molestation?


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 2, 2009)

It is truly a horrible situation.  I won't comment further on th eneed for a school to have open access for parents to observe and monitor training.

However, I will say that avoiding this stuff is impossible.  A few years ago, we had a parent at our school convicted (currently in jail) of molestation.  It seems he even tried to molest a couple of the students as well.  

something like that can really tear a place up.  All I can say is be vigilant...trust that gut instinct that tells you something or someone ain't right.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## SL4Drew (Feb 2, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> However, I will say that avoiding this stuff is impossible.


 
I don't completely agree. You can take steps to make it extremely unlikely (or practically impossible if you'd like). Sexual predators are looking for vulnerable kids in vulnerable situations. If you insist on at least two adults present at all times, keep the school owner the sole authority for scheduling, run good background checks for instructors, and maintain an "open viewing" of the class, then the chances of such things happening in the school are quite small. (Having two unrelated adults around at all times will take care of most of it.) And of course another good idea is to teach a child safety unit as part of your kids program. 

The other thing worth pointing out is sometimes the accused is not the one that actually did the molesting. Sometimes the kid is scared of the real molester and "cries out for help" by truthfully reporting they are the victim of abuse but re-characterize the abuser as another party for a variety of reasons (usually without ill intention on the part of the kid). 

Whenever I did any sort of adult training in this area, I always recommended guarding yourself against the accusation. One, because it may happen even if you did nothing yourself. Two, and more importantly, it prevents a lazy mindset. You trust yourself not to do anything bad to the kid, so you aren't mindful of the hidden dangers you've left around for bad people to exploit. But if you think in terms of avoiding even the accusation, you tend to be more vigilant in your thinking and thus provide a safer environment for the kid.


----------



## MeatWad2 (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.blinkx.com/video/2nd-karate-teacher-accused-of-molesting-student/Za2mOIdhKJ8XXwf-ZrHrhg

and this time he is from irvine 1.


----------



## donald (Feb 6, 2009)

Is he guilty? Unless he was caught in the very act, or there is irrefutable evidence we need to hold our cries of indignation, and pray for justice to be done for all parties.

PEACE
Joshua 1:9


----------



## Bob White (Feb 6, 2009)

The instructors at my school have proven the test of time. Many of our instructors started with me as children. If the desire was to get bigger with more schools it would be impossible to maintain quality control much less know the character of each instructor. Many chain school systems put more emphasis on extracting money from their students than developing quality instruction. With the desire to grow and have more schools you run the risk of putting unqualified people in positions of trust. This is a black eye for the karate world and a tragic event for the victims, their families, and the students.
I feel that being a karate instructor is a privilege and a position that has to be earned. Unfortunately, when money takes first priority over the quality of that which you teach, many things suffer.
I would be interested in finding out what most instructors believe is our primary purpose in teaching. Is it teaching self defense, character development, fitness, etc? Is it a quest for financial security, fame, power, feeding of your ego, etc?
In my personal experience of over 40 years of teaching I have found that priorities change. Things that used to be of great importance now are no longer on the top of the list. If the desire is to be the best instructor you can be, then it makes sense to be excited about the growth you will experience as a teacher. Like it or not, you are an example of something. Do you want to be a role model, or a model of a roll? Do you go out and use alcohol and drugs and then tell your students to abstain? Do you express to your students to show self control and then use profanity like you are out on the streets? 
With the recent molestation charges here in Orange County it drives home the fact that as instructors we are in a position to influence people around us. What kind of influence to we want to have on our students? Working with the Royal Family Kids Camps I have had the opportunity to see what abuse can do to children. I also have seen what good loving people can do to help erase the scars of tragic events. I encourage us all to take our responsibilities seriously and remember that whatever we do there will be rewards or punishment for our actions.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Danjo (Feb 6, 2009)

Bob White said:


> The instructors at my school have proven the test of time. Many of our instructors started with me as children. If the desire was to get bigger with more schools it would be impossible to maintain quality control much less know the character of each instructor. Many chain school systems put more emphasis on extracting money from their students than developing quality instruction. With the desire to grow and have more schools you run the risk of putting unqualified people in positions of trust. This is a black eye for the karate world and a tragic event for the victims, their families, and the students.
> I feel that being a karate instructor is a privilege and a position that has to be earned. Unfortunately, when money takes first priority over the quality of that which you teach, many things suffer.
> I would be interested in finding out what most instructors believe is our primary purpose in teaching. Is it teaching self defense, character development, fitness, etc? Is it a quest for financial security, fame, power, feeding of your ego, etc?
> In my personal experience of over 40 years of teaching I have found that priorities change. Things that used to be of great importance now are no longer on the top of the list. If the desire is to be the best instructor you can be, then it makes sense to be excited about the growth you will experience as a teacher. Like it or not, you are an example of something. Do you want to be a role model, or a model of a roll? Do you go out and use alcohol and drugs and then tell your students to abstain? Do you express to your students to show self control and then use profanity like you are out on the streets?
> ...


 
I guess I would have to distinguish between teaching adults or children (under 21). With those under 21, I would not let them see me drink; with those over 21, I might have a drink with them depending on the circumstance. I'm not a teetotaler, and I have no problem distiguishing between age appropriate behaviors. I also don't think it's wrong to tell kids that they can't do something because they're kids and that there's different rules for adults.

However, certain things are going to be important to embody and teach regardless of age: Loyalty, honor, respect, politeness, self control, good sportsmanship, toughness (mental and physical) etc. and you want to make sure that you model those qualities to whomever you teach.

If you want to maintain that quality in your black belts, then you only promote those that you've come to know well through training them. That's why cross-ranking and quickie promotions are bad. If you give someone a black belt, you're telling the world that this represents you to a certain extent. There are ways to test these qualities over the years that you train someone. That's why those groups that test 50 people for black belt at a time are lacking something in my opinion. It makes it seem like an assembly line. You're really just rolling the dice and hoping that they turn out ok.

Right now, I just assist my instructor when he teaches large classes that have beginners that need to be seperated off from the main group, and have no actual students of my own, but that too is a big learning process. The idea that people just get put right in to running their own school is losing something. I remember an instructor of mine that I was under in a huge organization. Her teacher was more like her employer than her mentor, There was certainly none of the family feeling that there is in Kajukenbo. Every time she got on the phone with him it was always "Hello Sir! Yes sir, I have those figures right here! Two sign-ups today sir!" etc. Total lack of the personal involvement. It's no wonder that someone could get away with molesting kids in an envorionment like that. Not the kind of place I want to be in.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 23, 2009)

Another one ... this one is said to be an 'ex-instructor' ... 

http://kfiam640.com/cc-common/news/s...rticle=5047541 

... on another forum, it was stated that this guy was the instructor at a Long Beach location in the recent past, but has since left the organization, reason not given.

At any rate, as stated in previous posts, this is not good for the martial arts community as a whole!


----------



## Aikicomp (Feb 24, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> What really happens here is the whole Martial Art community gets run though the fire. This a bad mark on all styles and I feel sorry for my brothers and sisters in California trying to keep there perspective inside there own schools about now


 
Absolutely correct in that. Very unfair and unjustified IMO. Although when something reprehensible like this happens (no matter if it is a cop, priest, minister, lawyer, ect.) the knee jerk response is to attack all in that particular group. These individuals (not saying he is guilty or not) destroy peoples lives forever and the victims never really recover from the violation.

Prayers sent for all involved in this situation.

Michael


----------



## Rabu (Feb 24, 2009)

With no standard for certification, no governing body to which all are responsible and no policing body for examining infraction this is the normal expected type of problem which should not only be anticipated, but be expected.

Moral and ethical behavior can be generally agreed upon, but would be impossible to actually enforce without some kind of oversight and a clear code of conduct all are held equally to and bound by.

I do not believe that the vast majority of martial arts organizations would tolerate or survive being examined for the very types of problems this thread outlines in detail.

Qualification to teach is very different between systems, even closely related systems.  Codes of conduct are also greatly different between organizations.

And each and every organization is a privately owned business or series of interlinked businesses competing with all of the other similiar businesses out there.

The possibility for abuse of an oversight organization to benefit one business by harming others is fearful enough for any person to simply not wish it to exist.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Feb 25, 2009)

Believe me, a lot of instructors are up in arms over this. I run the Mill Creek, WA USSD. All I will say is that right now things are... tense.


----------



## ninjatruth (Feb 25, 2009)

Josh Oakley said:


> Believe me, a lot of instructors are up in arms over this. I run the Mill Creek, WA USSD. All I will say is that right now things are... tense.


 

maybe you guys should do background checks on all instructors starting with ussd masters.  I'm sure no ussd master has never been arrested for assault. 

Any Masters or instructors jump ship yet?


----------



## Josh Oakley (Feb 26, 2009)

Seriously, who are you?


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 26, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> What really happens here is the whole Martial Art community gets run though the fire. This a bad mark on all styles and I feel sorry for my brothers and sisters in California trying to keep there perspective inside there own schools about now


Im with terry here.

This is going to leave a sour taste in peoples mouth about MA schools. I hope they nail this guy (and i mean nail with a big *** hammer)

My thoughts are with my people in CA, I hope you all stay above this.

B


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 26, 2009)

Agreed, just plain bad for martial arts as a whole.

... I just wonder if on this third guy, the organization found out something about him and let him go just prior to him getting caught. From what people are saying on other forums, the guy was with a particular organization until very recent and with the courts putting a $5M bail on him, well, they must have an awefully good case. I don't know, seems like something could be up with that, got me thinking anyway.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 26, 2009)

14 Kempo said:


> Agreed, just plain bad for martial arts as a whole.
> 
> ... I just wonder if on this third guy, the organization found out something about him and let him go just prior to him getting caught. From what people are saying on other forums, the guy was with a particular organization until very recent and with the courts putting a $5M bail on him, well, they must have an awefully good case. I don't know, seems like something could be up with that, got me thinking anyway.


agree!

B


----------



## MeatWad2 (May 14, 2009)

Josh Oakley said:


> Believe me, a lot of instructors are up in arms over this. I run the Mill Creek, WA USSD. All I will say is that right now things are... tense.



hey, so just for the sake of being curious, what happened to the instructors?


----------



## almost a ghost (May 29, 2009)

And another one, a District Manger, in Connecticut: http://www.nhregister.com/articles/2009/05/29/news/doc4a1ff3f897980445905749.txt


----------



## MeatWad2 (May 30, 2009)

here's a link to a video news report.  this is getting scary...

http://www.wfsb.com/news/19608410/detail.html


----------



## John Bishop (Nov 19, 2009)

The Costa Mesa/Newport Beach instructor convicted on state charges, awaiting trail on Federal charges.

http://www.dailypilot.com/articles/2009/11/18/local_news/dpt-harison111409.art.txt


----------



## Carol (Nov 19, 2009)

John Bishop said:


> The Costa Mesa/Newport Beach instructor convicted on state charges, awaiting trail on Federal charges.
> 
> http://www.dailypilot.com/articles/2009/11/18/local_news/dpt-harison111409.art.txt





What a disgusting piece of scum.  

Tattoo "short eyes" on his forehead and throw him in General Population. :angry: :angry:


----------



## DerekB (Nov 19, 2009)

At our club we do not allow parents in the workout room because of the distractions they create. But in the parents lounge they have a big screen tv that shows the whole floor and they can control the volume. This has worked out well for us and the parents love it, they can talk as a group and still see there kids. As a male instructor with a lot of young kids in some classes you have too pay attention, how are you seen too be handling the students, sometimes you have to physically move a child or position them in the proper stance. These days though you have to protect yourself by never being left alone with a child, some know the system better then you and some have used it for money or other reasons.
Lets face it, there are strange people out there with weird ideas that now seems too be more common. Look out for yourselves as instructors and if you have kids of your own like me check out the facilities that they use.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 27, 2009)

Got to admit, they've done a pretty good job convering this stuff up. I've heard nothing about this other than what I've seen on message boards ot searching specifically for updates.


----------



## kungfu penguin (Nov 27, 2009)

as a school teacher if i have 1-2 kids in my room the door stays open! i dont care if its 14 below zero this way i cover my backside if someone tries to say somethin


----------

